# New to this forum on Feb 06/2015



## Nadeaujeeper (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello everyone!!!
I Just bought a new Honda HSS928 back in Dec 2014. Used it 4 times and the auger lever is not staying engaged when the tracks are engaged. Anyone know why? 
Thank, 
Nadeaujeeper


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My guess it is to do with a spring and a dog up by the handle Interlock problem, Had same problem with my Toro adjustment was what was needed.


----------



## Nadeaujeeper (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Hanky, I'll look into that this afternoon.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello nadeauj, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

hi Nadeau
Welcome to the Forum. I'm with Hanky ...an adjustment issue. Procedure may be outlined in your manual. MH


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeeps, welcome aboard !


----------



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

Nadeaujeeper said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> I Just bought a new Honda HSS928 back in Dec 2014. Used it 4 times and the auger lever is not staying engaged when the tracks are engaged. Anyone know why?
> Thank,
> Nadeaujeeper


Welcome nadeaujeeper. As others have mentioned in this thread you can lubricant the parts that are under the auger handle. I had the same issue and a little light oil worked wonders. See link to Roberts post below for diagram.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/37569-auger-handle-adjustment.html


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome aboard to SBF...


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice to know how to fix it but if you can't sort it out make the dealer do it - they should have tested it out before you bought it.


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Nj.

I had the same problem, for me it was that ice / snow packed underneath the right handlebar causing the cam not to latch. 

If machine is kept in a heated garage issue should go away, if not use hair dryer to lightly heat ratchet cover area under right handlbar and see if issue goes away.


----------

